# ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior?



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

The ALMS edition looks like any other TT, with exception of the slightly off gray paint, and nasty red interior. 
Are these red interiors WORTH ANYTHING if someone would be willing to swap for a black one?
What makes the ALMS so special?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Polski Ogier)*

its just another 225 with the red or silver (red cars came with silver interiors) interiors and 18" wheels. Other than that, they are the same.
Im sure plenty of people would be happy to swap black for red leather seats, me being one of them. Some would even pay to trade.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (cincyTT)*

hell yeah I'd swap my black for a red interior!


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (cincyTT)*

Wait a minute... so if I pick up an ALMS, there would be people willing to swap EVERYTHING (steering wheel, knee pad, door card, seats) for the black leather?
I thought the ALMS had different transmission though....


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Wait a minute... so if I pick up an ALMS, there would be people willing to swap EVERYTHING (steering wheel, knee pad, door card, seats) for the black leather?
I thought the ALMS had different transmission though....

for sure!!
ALMS is simply an appearance package


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Polski Ogier)*

Nope, only the 3.2 had a "different" tranny...it is the car VAG introduced the DSG in. The ALMS is a 225 appearance package, nothing more. I you don't want the color, get a different TT, and leave the limited production collector's editions to those who want that (ie, don't part it out) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Wait a minute... so if I pick up an ALMS, there would be people willing to swap EVERYTHING (steering wheel, knee pad, door card, seats) for the black leather?
I thought the ALMS had different transmission though....

i personally would just do the seats. The pads and doors are ok, but the steering wheel is to much for me.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (cincyTT)*

I hated the red ALMS interior at first too, it grew on me. Now I'm definitely a big fan of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But yeah, it's an appearance package.


----------



## dubbinout (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Murderface)*

My girlfriends step mom had the ALMS TT with the red interior. it was beautiful=) If i owned a TT i would def. kill to have that package! But..i love my recaros=)


----------



## LobsTTer (Jun 27, 2003)

*As others have said, just an appearance package...*


















_Modified by LobsTTer at 2:03 PM 1/20/2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

really like the roll cage, but love the Recaros.


----------



## LobsTTer (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Thanks Cincy, appreciate the nod.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: ALMS versus non-ALMS TT: whats the difference between an ugly, red interior? (Polski Ogier)*

the silver paint is unique on the ALMS TT's
not sure if they rock the votex front lip
I like em


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Zoiks! that cage and Recaros! 
you have some 'splain to do.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

That's not his...that's GoTTzilla.


----------



## LobsTTer (Jun 27, 2003)

*some 'splainin*

http://rhinoracing.org/?p=19
exboy, the information is not completely accurate/or updated but the link is a quick historical glimpse, including 3 vids (youtube) of my car. The vid on the Rhino Site was a shakedown run shortly after delivery. There is also a link to the vid of the Gross Display of HP catagory from the '05 Ultimate Streetcar Challenge, and finally a 11.5 sec 1/4 pass. 1 0f 2 11.5 times of 3 back to back runs in 99degrees. The first was 11.8
The R&T event (and results) referred to was actually before the quarter mile vids and was somewhat disappointing as the driver was unfamiliar with the car, and had fewer runs than the rest of the field, who made their runs in the morning as opposed to ours in the heat of the day. On top of that, only later did we realize the car was in valet mode. Still a Standing mile in 30 secs at 175 mph is nothing to sneeze at. All the output numbers since then have been increased and the car is quicker now.
goTTzilla is currently in the shop for additional "improvements" and updates. I'll be looking forward to getting him back on the street soon, and will continue with HPDE events and hopefully eventual NASA venues for which it was built
(Apologies in advance to those who have already seen these vids or know about the car.)
Thanks to the Rhino Racing site for the goTTzilla blog, it is greatly appreciated and completely unsolicited.


----------



## LobsTTer (Jun 27, 2003)

*goTTzilla is definitely MY car.*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: goTTzilla is definitely MY car. (LobsTTer)*

Holy crap, that thing sounds like a Can-Am car. Maybe I'll say screw all mods, and just saved for a wrecked R32 drivetrain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: goTTzilla is definitely MY car. (l88m22vette)*

Damn.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: goTTzilla is definitely MY car. (bauch1425)*

The ALMS had the extended leather package as well - which we didn't get which included leather door handles and the leather parking brake cover. I also believe the knee pads were all leather as well. 
Avus silver is a classic color and one of my all time favorites. While I like the red interior - like others have mentioned the red wheel is a bit much.


----------



## Caleb2nowhere (Dec 30, 2007)

The ALMS also has a KO4 turbo.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Caleb2nowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caleb2nowhere* »_The ALMS also has a KO4 turbo.

All TT 225's have a K04 turbo.


----------



## Caleb2nowhere (Dec 30, 2007)

My mistake, i thought they had a KO3, is the the 180s?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Caleb2nowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caleb2nowhere* »_My mistake, i thought they had a KO3, is the the 180s?

Yes - all 180hp TT's have a K03. The ATC engine codes had a regular K03 and the AWP's have the K03sport.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

"Ugly interior." ????? you crazy brother. 
my red after 66k is just like most Audis, still perfect. stuff holds up great. when i got my car, i didn't want the red steering wheel. i felt that putting a black one on would keep the interior more balanced. red stuff on the bottom half, black stuff on the top. i've meant to get an alcantara wheel but never felt like paying for one.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_"Ugly interior." ????? you crazy brother. 
my red after 66k is just like most Audis, still perfect. stuff holds up great. when i got my car, i didn't want the red steering wheel. i felt that putting a black one on would keep the interior more balanced. red stuff on the bottom half, black stuff on the top. i've meant to get an alcantara wheel but never felt like paying for one. 

We installed some harness connection points in my buddies ALMS this weekend and the more I see the red interior the more I like it. We both agreed though that the red wheel is a bit much.


----------

